
TSA App tries to ease air travel pain - J3L2404
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2010/11/23/tsa_app_tries_to_ease_air_travel_pain/
======
geophile
Dear TSA: I really don't want you taking naked pictures of me or fondling my
private parts but yes, I'd be happy to install your app on my phone. I'm sure
you will not look at my contact information, calendar, podcasts, pictures or
videos. Except if absolutely necessary, in the name of national security.

